# Photo Tourney: City, Town, Neighborhood



## Justin

Any photo showing a city, town or neighborhood. 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.


----------



## Justin




----------



## vroom_skies

Ya ready.. this is a fraction of the true size, but I wouldn't dare upload something that big.


----------



## Justin

what do you use for stitching? i wanna try out panos.


----------



## vroom_skies

That's all one photo....


I think it was autostitch, but I honestly don't remember.


----------



## speedyink

This is literally downtown where I am.


----------



## Punk

Old pic!!

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/P4262725-2.jpg


----------



## Fatback

This is super old, and the only one I have, so I'll throw it up just for the heck of it.


----------



## MBGraphics

VEGAS!!  

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Other/Trip-to-Las-Vegas-for-WPPI/IMG9798/1197211248_KQ5Dg-XL.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

Love the theme, but I don't have anything for this one, and I don't think I can get anything soon


----------



## dawnybeth

jnskyliner34 said:


>



simply beautiful! love the lights! great city scape!



vroom_skies said:


> Ya ready.. this is a fraction of the true size, but I wouldn't dare upload something that big.



a bit large...but loving your PAN...cheers!



speedyink said:


> This is literally downtown where I am.



love the blues...and the clouds above 



Punk said:


> Old pic!!
> 
> http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/P4262725-2.jpg



Where???? it looks like Italy! well spotted!



Fatback said:


> This is super old, and the only one I have, so I'll throw it up just for the heck of it.



magnificent contrast in black and white...love the illusion of reality. 



MBGraphics said:


> VEGAS!!
> 
> http://www.m-b-photos.com/Other/Trip-to-Las-Vegas-for-WPPI/IMG9798/1197211248_KQ5Dg-XL.jpg



Knew it was Vegas at a glance...great capture!


----------



## Justin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Love the theme, but I don't have anything for this one, and I don't think I can get anything soon



where do you live?


----------



## Punk

dawnybeth said:


> Where???? it looks like Italy! well spotted!



Pont En Royans in France


----------



## dawnybeth

here's my submission...my neighborhood smithy


----------



## sunnysid3up

super old



Downtown Seattle by MIchael_Liu, on Flickr


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> where do you live?



Currently at school in New Britain, CT but don't have time to get a shot of anything at the moment, and I don't have anything in stock.


----------



## Justin

I see 

should I throw this up for voting already?


----------



## MBGraphics

Go for it!


----------



## vroom_skies

Go for it.


----------



## MBGraphics

Jynx you owe me a soda  LOL


----------



## vroom_skies

MBGraphics said:


> Jynx you owe me a soda  LOL



Haha, great minds think alike indeed!


----------



## Justin

http://www.computerforum.com/193614-photo-tourney-voting-city-town-neighborhood.html


----------

